# Armoured!!!!!



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"The Griffith Family" <griffith@mnsi.net>* on *Sun, 6 Feb 2000 18:33:07 -0500*
Ya ... but to be in armoured .. ya have to be able to hold your bladder 
...Shawn Barber
http-equiv=3DContent-Type>
Ya ... but to be in armoured .. ya have 
to be able
to hold your bladder ...Shawn Barber
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------

